# Tesco Scam



## edp33 (Jul 24, 2007)

I don't how many of you shop at Tesco (UK), but this may be useful to know.

I am sending this to you to warn you of something that happened to me,
as I have become a victim of a clever scam while out shopping.

This happened to me at Tesco and it could happen to you. Here's how the scam works:

Two seriously good-looking 18-year-old girls come over to your car as
you are packing your shopping in the boot. They both start wiping your
windscreen with a rag and Windolene, with their breasts almost falling
out of their skimpy t-shirts. It is impossible not to look.

When you thank them and offer them a tip, they say 'No' and instead ask
you for a ride to another Tesco. You agree and they get in the back
seat. On the way, they start having sex with each other. Then one of them climbs over into the front seat and performs oral sex on you, while the other one steals your wallet.

I had my wallet stolen last Tuesday, Wednesday, twice on Thursday, again
on Saturday, and also yesterday and probably tonight.


----------



## ausTT (Feb 19, 2010)

LOL


----------



## Nilesong (Jan 19, 2009)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

:lol:


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

:lol: :lol:

Charlie


----------

